# Chars im Model Viewer



## Solle (28. Juli 2008)

Hullo
Ist es irgendwie möglich sich die gebastelten Chars im Modelviewer anzuschauen? So wie es bei dem prebc Planer von Merciless auch ging.
mfG


----------



## bierfassl (22. August 2008)

Naja ^^
Du kannst doch beim Modelviewer selbst die Ausrüstung anziehen, die du auch auf dem Charakterplaner angelegt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wär zumindest die simpelste und womöglich auch schnellste Lösung die mir jetzt einfällt ^^


----------



## Kurta (18. Oktober 2008)

den ganzen kram raussuchen nimmt aber relativ wenig zeit in anspruch , finde model viewer richtig super


----------

